# What of the five types of intuition do you have?



## Rough Coat (Apr 7, 2015)

Type 4: Empathetic Intuition


----------



## Notus Asphodelus (Jan 20, 2015)

Type 2 : Observant Intuition
Your observational skills are your strongest asset, and you rely on them heavily when making decisions. You tend to pick up on little clues and details that most people miss. The smallest movement in another can speak volumes about their internal narrative. You seek to truly understand your world and go from there.


----------



## .17485 (Jan 12, 2011)

*Type 4: Empathetic Intuition*










You are a shoulder to cry on and a listening ear, and for that reason people have always opened right up to you. You provide them with the empathy and sympathy they need in hard times and the support and love that they need. Sometimes you have trouble making objective calls because of your need to take everyone's feelings into account. But no one can really fault you for having too big of a heart!


----------



## Daeva (Apr 18, 2011)

Type 2: Observant Intuition











Your observational skills are your strongest asset, and you rely on them heavily when making decisions. You tend to pick up on little clues and details that most people miss. The smallest movement in another can speak volumes about their internal narrative. You seek to truly understand your world and go from there.


----------



## Peter (Feb 27, 2010)

alyara said:


> Here`s the test: Which Of The 5 Types Of Intuition Do You Have? | Personality Quiz
> 
> *My result: Adaptive Intuition*
> You give the best advice and everyone turns to you whenever they are in a sticky situation. For some reason you have that perfectly honed inner compass which tells you what the best route is. You sometimes have trouble relating to people who don't have your razor-sharp intuition. But, if you work to mend that, you can bridge any gap. Keep on exploring your innermost thoughts, they will guide you well.


This quiz is almost impossible to do for T's. I guess it's focused on women and therefore they make the assumption who's taking the test is an F.

I did the test anyway, got "Type 1: Analytical Intuition" which sounds about right in my case (INTJ) but then the description is like a description of Ne.

Oh well, it was a fun waste of 5 minutes I guess. :happy:


----------



## Blue Soul (Mar 14, 2015)

Type 5: Adaptive Intuition

You give the best advice and everyone turns to you whenever they are in a sticky situation. For some reason you have that perfectly honed inner compass which tells you what the best route is. You sometimes have trouble relating to people who don't have your razor-sharp intuition. But, if you work to mend that, you can bridge any gap. Keep on exploring your innermost thoughts, they will guide you well.


----------



## Wonszu (Sep 25, 2013)

Type 1: Analytical Intuition








You spend a lot of time collecting and analyzing data before making any decisions, and you can't imagine relying only on your gut feeling. You make sure to always balance your natural intuition with cold hard facts. Snap judgments are a four-letter word in your vocabulary. You won't budge an inch until every possible scenario has been played out.


----------



## Khalaris (Sep 9, 2012)

Type 4: Empathetic Intuition.


Hmm, not sure this is entirely accurate.


----------



## Wisteria (Apr 2, 2015)

Adaptive Intuition
_You give the best advice and everyone turns to you whenever they are in a sticky situation. For some reason you have that perfectly honed inner compass which tells you what the best route is. You sometimes have trouble relating to people who don't have your razor-sharp intuition. But, if you work to mend that, you can bridge any gap. Keep on exploring your innermost thoughts, they will guide you well._


----------



## AdroElectro (Oct 28, 2014)

Analytical


----------



## ManifestImpermanence (Apr 18, 2015)

Type 4: Empathetic Intuition
You are a shoulder to cry on and a listening ear, and for that reason people have always opened right up to you. You provide them with the empathy and sympathy they need in hard times and the support and love that they need. Sometimes you have trouble making objective calls because of your need to take everyone's feelings into account. But no one can really fault you for having too big of a heart!


----------



## MonieJ (Nov 22, 2010)

Type 1: Analytical Intuition


You spend a lot of time collecting and analyzing data before making any decisions, and you can't imagine relying only on your gut feeling. You make sure to always balance your natural intuition with cold hard facts. Snap judgments are a four-letter word in your vocabulary. You won't budge an inch until every possible scenario has been played out.


----------



## Mikasa (Jun 15, 2013)

Type 1: Analytical Intuition









You spend a lot of time collecting and analyzing data before making any decisions, and you can't imagine relying only on your gut feeling. You make sure to always balance your natural intuition with cold hard facts. Snap judgments are a four-letter word in your vocabulary. You won't budge an inch until every possible scenario has been played out.


----------



## Amy (Jan 15, 2015)

Type 3: Questioning Intuition
As a child you were constantly asking your parents and teachers a million questions, and you never really grew out of that. While others might rely on social cues or a gut feeling to understand other people, you will ask as many questions as possible to get to the truth. You rarely judge a book by its cover or people by their first impressions, you dig deep and try to get to the heart of everything.

That's me!


----------



## Zster (Mar 7, 2011)

Type 2 : Observant Intuition
Your observational skills are your strongest asset, and you rely on them heavily when making decisions. You tend to pick up on little clues and details that most people miss. The smallest movement in another can speak volumes about their internal narrative. You seek to truly understand your world and go from there.


----------



## voron (Jan 19, 2015)

*Type 1: Analytical Intuition*
You spend a lot of time collecting and analyzing data before making any decisions, and you can't imagine relying only on your gut feeling. You make sure to always balance your natural intuition with cold hard facts. Snap judgments are a four-letter word in your vocabulary. You won't budge an inch until every possible scenario has been played out.

More or less accurate. I suppose.


----------



## Lunar Lamp (Sep 21, 2014)

*Type 3: Questioning Intuition*
_As a child you were constantly asking your parents and teachers a million questions, and you never really grew out of that. While others might rely on social cues or a gut feeling to understand other people, you will ask as many questions as possible to get to the truth. You rarely judge a book by its cover or people by their first impressions, you dig deep and try to get to the heart of everything._

I think I use a mix of 2 and 3.


----------



## RyuukoGo (Apr 6, 2015)

Adaptive Intuition
I only give advice to myself and only mess around with my destiny/journey.


----------



## Doran Seth (Apr 4, 2015)

I got Type 5: Adaptive

It sounds pretty accurate. Earlier in life I probably would have been Type 1, but I have started to trust my internal compass more. My gut intuition usually leads me on the right path but I still gather objective information before making a decision when possible.


----------



## Carlos Plancarte (Apr 22, 2015)

Adaptive Intuition


----------



## White River (Feb 13, 2011)

Analytical intuition


----------



## chanteuse (May 30, 2014)

Adaptive Intuition (pretty right on)


----------



## Dakris (Jun 14, 2012)

*Type 2: Observant Intuition*

Your observational skills are your strongest asset, and you rely on them heavily when making decisions. You tend to pick up on little clues and details that most people miss. The smallest movement in another can speak volumes about their internal narrative. You seek to truly understand your world and go from there.


----------



## 0+n*1 (Sep 20, 2013)

Type 3: Questioning Intuition








As a child you were constantly asking your parents and teachers a million questions, and you never really grew out of that. While others might rely on social cues or a gut feeling to understand other people, you will ask as many questions as possible to get to the truth. You rarely judge a book by its cover or people by their first impressions, you dig deep and try to get to the heart of everything.


----------



## querencia (Apr 24, 2015)

*Type 5: Adaptive Intuition*
You give the best advice and everyone turns to you whenever they are in a sticky situation. For some reason you have that perfectly honed inner compass which tells you what the best route is. You sometimes have trouble relating to people who don't have your razor-sharp intuition. But, if you work to mend that, you can bridge any gap. Keep on exploring your innermost thoughts, they will guide you well.

Sounds fairly accurate, although 'Questioning Intuition' seems like it would fit me as well.


----------



## ninjahitsawall (Feb 1, 2013)

Type 3: Questioning Intuition


As a child you were constantly asking your parents and teachers a million questions, and you never really grew out of that. While others might rely on social cues or a gut feeling to understand other people, you will ask as many questions as possible to get to the truth. You rarely judge a book by its cover or people by their first impressions, you dig deep and try to get to the heart of everything.


----------



## fair phantom (Mar 5, 2015)

*Questioning Intuition*

As a child you were constantly asking your parents and teachers a million questions, and you never really grew out of that. While others might rely on social cues or a gut feeling to understand other people, you will ask as many questions as possible to get to the truth. You rarely judge a book by its cover or people by their first impressions, you dig deep and try to get to the heart of everything.


----------



## Sygma (Dec 19, 2014)

Type 2: Observant Intuition

Your observational skills are your strongest asset, and you rely on them heavily when making decisions. You tend to pick up on little clues and details that most people miss. The smallest movement in another can speak volumes about their internal narrative. You seek to truly understand your world and go from there.

Im a mix of 2 and 5


----------



## LordDarthMoominKirby (Nov 2, 2013)

Type 2: Observant Intuition


----------



## Ninjaws (Jul 10, 2014)

Type 1: Analytical Intuition








You spend a lot of time collecting and analyzing data before making any decisions, and you can't imagine relying only on your gut feeling. You make sure to always balance your natural intuition with cold hard facts. Snap judgments are a four-letter word in your vocabulary. You won't budge an inch until every possible scenario has been played out.


----------



## FlaviaGemina (May 3, 2012)

Type 1: Analytical Intuiton.


----------



## FlaviaGemina (May 3, 2012)

Did anyone get a different result from the type they chose in the first question?


----------



## FluffyTheAnarchist (Sep 9, 2013)

Adaptive... observant would fit me just as well.


----------



## tanstaafl28 (Sep 10, 2012)




----------



## Vaka (Feb 26, 2010)

I wonder why this is the rarest result...

Type 3: Questioning Intuition








As a child you were constantly asking your parents and teachers a million questions, and you never really grew out of that. While others might rely on social cues or a gut feeling to understand other people, you will ask as many questions as possible to get to the truth. You rarely judge a book by its cover or people by their first impressions, you dig deep and try to get to the heart of everything.


----------



## SoulScream (Sep 17, 2012)

*Adaptive Intuition*
You give the best advice and everyone turns to you whenever they are in a sticky situation. For some reason you have that perfectly honed inner compass which tells you what the best route is. You sometimes have trouble relating to people who don't have your razor-sharp intuition. But, if you work to mend that, you can bridge any gap. Keep on exploring your innermost thoughts, they will guide you well.


----------



## kiwigrl (Apr 27, 2010)

*Type 4: Empathetic Intuition *  You are a shoulder to cry on and a listening ear, and for that reason people have always opened right up to you. You provide them with the empathy and sympathy they need in hard times and the support and love that they need. Sometimes you have trouble making objective calls because of your need to take everyone's feelings into account. But no one can really fault you for having too big of a heart!


----------



## lazydaisy (Jun 20, 2013)

Type 2: Observant Intuition- Your observational skills are your strongest asset, and you rely on them heavily when making decisions. You tend to pick up on little clues and details that most people miss. The smallest movement in another can speak volumes about their internal narrative. You seek to truly understand your world and go from there.


Weird, I thought I'd get type 5 (that's what I picked in the first question.) This seems accurate as well though.


----------



## Pressed Flowers (Oct 8, 2014)

Type 1: Analytical Intuition

You spend a lot of time collecting and analyzing data before making any decisions, and you can't imagine relying only on your gut feeling. You make sure to always balance your natural intuition with cold hard facts. Snap judgments are a four-letter word in your vocabulary. You won't budge an inch until every possible scenario has been played out.


----------



## Pressed Flowers (Oct 8, 2014)

FlaviaGemina said:


> Did anyone get a different result from the type they chose in the first question?


Yes; I picked Questioning Intuition and got Analytical Intuition.


----------



## Malandro (Jul 17, 2014)

*Type 2: Observant Intuition*








Your observational skills are your strongest asset, and you rely on them heavily when making decisions. You tend to pick up on little clues and details that most people miss. The smallest movement in another can speak volumes about their internal narrative. You seek to truly understand your world and go from there.


----------



## kiriosa (May 12, 2014)

*Type 2: Observant Intuition*

Your observational skills are your strongest asset, and you rely on them heavily when making decisions. You tend to pick up on little clues and details that most people miss. The smallest movement in another can speak volumes about their internal narrative. You seek to truly understand your world and go from there.


----------



## Word Dispenser (May 18, 2012)

Get the best of PlayBuzz straight to your inbox! 
Type 1: Analytical Intuition








You spend a lot of time collecting and analyzing data before making any decisions, and you can't imagine relying only on your gut feeling. You make sure to always balance your natural intuition with cold hard facts. Snap judgments are a four-letter word in your vocabulary. You won't budge an inch until every possible scenario has been played out.


----------



## benoticed (Nov 14, 2012)

Questioning Intuition




I have a question... :tongue:


----------



## Glurp (Jul 6, 2013)

Type 5: Adaptive Intuition








You give the best advice and everyone turns to you whenever they are in a sticky situation. For some reason you have that perfectly honed inner compass which tells you what the best route is. You sometimes have trouble relating to people who don't have your razor-sharp intuition. But, if you work to mend that, you can bridge any gap. Keep on exploring your innermost thoughts, they will guide you well.


----------



## stephybear (Oct 27, 2014)

Empathetic Intuition


----------



## QuietNerdyThing (Apr 22, 2015)

Questioning Intuition.


----------



## Who (Jan 2, 2010)

Type 1: Analytical Intuition








VikaValter/iStock

You spend a lot of time collecting and analyzing data before making any decisions, and you can't imagine relying only on your gut feeling. You make sure to always balance your natural intuition with cold hard facts. Snap judgments are a four-letter word in your vocabulary. You won't budge an inch until every possible scenario has been played out.


----------



## The Dude (May 20, 2010)

Type 5: Adaptive Intuition…You give the best advice and everyone turns to you whenever they are in a sticky situation. For some reason you have that perfectly honed inner compass which tells you what the best route is. You sometimes have trouble relating to people who don't have your razor-sharp intuition. But, if you work to mend that, you can bridge any gap. Keep on exploring your innermost thoughts, they will guide you well.


----------



## deepblueparkwaydrive (Feb 24, 2015)

Type 4: Empathetic Intuition


----------



## FakeLefty (Aug 19, 2013)

*Type 5: Adaptive Intuition**









Click this bar to view the original image of 640x480px.










You give the best advice and everyone turns to you whenever they are in a sticky situation. For some reason you have that perfectly honed inner compass which tells you what the best route is. You sometimes have trouble relating to people who don't have your razor-sharp intuition. But, if you work to mend that, you can bridge any gap. Keep on exploring your innermost thoughts, they will guide you well.*


----------



## MatchaBlizzard (Sep 20, 2011)

Definitely both of these... and maybe type 5 as well. People used to come to me for everything... and I could always help them as long as it was for them and not me.

Type 1: Analytical Intuition











You spend a lot of time collecting and analyzing data before making any decisions, and you can't imagine relying only on your gut feeling. You make sure to always balance your natural intuition with cold hard facts. Snap judgments are a four-letter word in your vocabulary. You won't budge an inch until every possible scenario has been played out.

&

Type 4: Empathetic Intuition










You are a shoulder to cry on and a listening ear, and for that reason people have always opened right up to you. You provide them with the empathy and sympathy they need in hard times and the support and love that they need. Sometimes you have trouble making objective calls because of your need to take everyone's feelings into account. But no one can really fault you for having too big of a heart!


----------



## Jagbas (Jul 8, 2015)

I got Analytical intuition and it fits. :wink:


----------



## Blue Soul (Mar 14, 2015)

Did this again (almost four months later) and got the same result. Type 5: Adaptive Intuition.


----------



## willowglass (Aug 6, 2015)

Questioning Intuition


----------



## WitchPuddin (Jul 13, 2014)

Type 2: Observant Intuition









Your observational skills are your strongest asset, and you rely on them heavily when making decisions. You tend to pick up on little clues and details that most people miss. The smallest movement in another can speak volumes about their internal narrative. You seek to truly understand your world and go from there.


----------



## GoGirl786 (Aug 4, 2015)

Type 1: Analytical Intuition.

Makes perfect sense for me since I'm an INTJ and an Enneagram Type 5.


----------



## Kore (Aug 10, 2012)

Type 2: Observant Intuition


----------



## nichya (Jul 12, 2014)

Type 5: Adaptive Intuition

You give the best advice and everyone turns to you whenever they are in a sticky situation. For some reason you have that perfectly honed inner compass which tells you what the best route is. You sometimes have trouble relating to people who don't have your razor-sharp intuition. But, if you work to mend that, you can bridge any gap. Keep on exploring your innermost thoughts, they will guide you well.

I agree whole heartedly


----------



## Empatyczna (Aug 10, 2015)

*Observant Intuition 
*
Your observational skills are your strongest asset, and you rely on them heavily when making decisions. You tend to pick up on little clues and details that most people miss. The smallest movement in another can speak volumes about their internal narrative. You seek to truly understand your world and go from there.


----------



## Owtoo (Aug 20, 2015)

Empatyczna said:


> *Observant Intuition
> *
> Your observational skills are your strongest asset, and you rely on them heavily when making decisions. You tend to pick up on little clues and details that most people miss. The smallest movement in another can speak volumes about their internal narrative. You seek to truly understand your world and go from there.


This is what I got too. There's definitely some truth in it.


----------



## Kavik (Apr 3, 2014)

*Type 2: Observant Intuition*

Your observational skills are your strongest asset, and you rely on them heavily when making decisions. You tend to pick up on little clues and details that most people miss. The smallest movement in another can speak volumes about their internal narrative. You seek to truly understand your world and go from there.

Accurate.


----------



## Tridentus (Dec 14, 2009)

This is cool, observant intuition. I can be unable to get a read on someone for a while, and then the slightest little eye movement or body language signal in just the right context gives me a huge outline of their personality.


----------



## Owtoo (Aug 20, 2015)

tbh my intuition just seems to come out of nowhere. I find all these links between things that don't make any logical sense initially, but once it comes out of my mouth, it makes perfect sense :biggrin-new: Without that test, I really wouldn't have had the foggiest clue in terms of how to categorize it.


----------



## TTIOTBSAL (May 26, 2014)

Type 2: observant.


----------



## Malandro (Jul 17, 2014)

*Type 2: Observant Intuition*










Your observational skills are your strongest asset, and you rely on them heavily when making decisions. You tend to pick up on little clues and details that most people miss. The smallest movement in another can speak volumes about their internal narrative. You seek to truly understand your world and go from there.


----------



## Mmmm (Jul 6, 2012)

Type 5: Adaptive Intuition


----------



## Syzygi (Dec 16, 2014)

Observant. Very true also!


----------



## Elastic (Sep 1, 2015)

Observant Intuition:
Your observational skills are your strongest asset, and you rely on them heavily when making decisions. You tend to pick up on little clues and details that most people miss. The smallest movement in another can speak volumes about their internal narrative. You seek to truly understand your world and go from there.

Yup yup yup. I have always been the people-watcher.


----------



## Angina Jolie (Feb 13, 2014)

almost everyone on this page is observant?  Me too

Yeah, seems plausible. I do have an uncanny ability to notice the relationship dynamics between people and how they feel about certain things OR people. I can quite easily predict from one look whether there's something going on between 2 people.


----------



## Gurpy (Aug 8, 2014)

Type 3: Questioning Intuition


----------



## Amelia (Aug 23, 2015)

Adaptive Intuition

You give the best advice and everyone turns to you whenever they are in a sticky situation. For some reason you have that perfectly honed inner compass which tells you what the best route is. You sometimes have trouble relating to people who don't have your razor-sharp intuition. But, if you work to mend that, you can bridge any gap. Keep on exploring your innermost thoughts, they will guide you well.


----------



## Kira6311 (May 30, 2015)

Questioning Intuition

As a child you were constantly asking your parents and teachers a million questions, and you never really grew out of that. While others might rely on social cues or a gut feeling to understand other people, you will ask as many questions as possible to get to the truth. You rarely judge a book by its cover or people by their first impressions, you dig deep and try to get to the heart of everything.


----------



## TheOddRhombus (Jul 30, 2014)

Adaptive Intuition


----------



## Aiura (Jul 3, 2015)

Type 2: Observant Intuition


----------



## fuliajulia (Jun 29, 2013)

5: adaptative intuition


----------



## Delicious Speculation (May 17, 2015)

*Questioning Intuition.
*
As a child you were constantly asking your parents and teachers a million questions, and you never really grew out of that. While others might rely on social cues or a gut feeling to understand other people, you will ask as many questions as possible to get to the truth. You rarely judge a book by its cover or people by their first impressions, you dig deep and try to get to the heart of everything.

Not too shabby for a quiz result.


----------



## WaffleSingSong (Oct 5, 2014)

Type 1: Analytical Intuition

You spend a lot of time collecting and analyzing data before making any decisions, and you can't imagine relying only on your gut feeling. You make sure to always balance your natural intuition with cold hard facts. Snap judgments are a four-letter word in your vocabulary. You won't budge an inch until every possible scenario has been played out.

One fits the most, but three is a good second.


----------



## AllyKat (Jan 24, 2014)

> Type 1: Analytical Intuition
> 
> You spend a lot of time collecting and analyzing data before making any decisions, and you can't imagine relying only on your gut feeling. You make sure to always balance your natural intuition with cold hard facts. Snap judgments are a four-letter word in your vocabulary. You won't budge an inch until every possible scenario has been played out.


I suspect Type 2: Observant Intuition was a close second though.


----------



## andtagurit (Sep 11, 2015)

Analytical.


----------



## Jakuri (Sep 7, 2015)

Type 5: Adaptive Intuition

You give the best advice and everyone turns to you whenever they are in a sticky situation. For some reason you have that perfectly honed inner compass which tells you what the best route is. You sometimes have trouble relating to people who don't have your razor-sharp intuition. But, if you work to mend that, you can bridge any gap. Keep on exploring your innermost thoughts, they will guide you well.

Nice one!


----------



## sinaasappel (Jul 22, 2015)

Type 1: Analytical Intuition
TypeVikaValter/iStock
You spend a lot of time collecting and analyzing data before making any decisions, and you can't imagine relying only on your gut feeling. You make sure to always balance your natural intuition with cold hard facts. Snap judgments are a four-letter word in your vocabulary. You won't budge an inch until every possible scenario has been played out.


----------



## Hiraeth (Jan 2, 2015)

*Type 2: Observant Intuition*

Your observational skills are your strongest asset, and you rely on them heavily when making decisions. You tend to pick up on little clues and details that most people miss. The smallest movement in another can speak volumes about their internal narrative. You seek to truly understand your world and go from there.


----------



## Monty (Jul 12, 2011)

*Type 3: Questioning Intuition*

As a child you were constantly asking your parents and teachers a million questions, and you never really grew out of that. While others might rely on social cues or a gut feeling to understand other people, you will ask as many questions as possible to get to the truth. You rarely judge a book by its cover or people by their first impressions, you dig deep and try to get to the heart of everything.


Accurate.


----------



## Emma01 (Aug 27, 2015)

*Type 2: Observant Intuition*
Your observational skills are your strongest asset, and you rely on them heavily when making decisions. You tend to pick up on little clues and details that most people miss. The smallest movement in another can speak volumes about their internal narrative. You seek to truly understand your world and go from there.


----------



## Planisphere (Apr 24, 2012)

*Analytical Intuition*

But I must admit, what I've read of Questioning Intuition fits me pretty well too.


----------



## pertracto (Sep 4, 2015)

Analytical intuition, exactely what i thought...


----------



## PandaBoo (Apr 29, 2015)

*Type 3: Questioning Intuition*

As a child you were constantly asking your parents and teachers a million questions, and you never really grew out of that. While others might rely on social cues or a gut feeling to understand other people, you will ask as many questions as possible to get to the truth. You rarely judge a book by its cover or people by their first impressions, you dig deep and try to get to the heart of everything.

Exactly. I still am like this.


----------



## Yumiko (Sep 20, 2015)

*Type 4: Empathetic Intuition*









_You are a shoulder to cry on and a listening ear, and for that reason people have always opened right up to you. You provide them with the empathy and sympathy they need in hard times and the support and love that they need. Sometimes you have trouble making objective calls because of your need to take everyone's feelings into account. But no one can really fault you for having too big of a heart!_

Describes me well. I could care less about myself and more for others.


----------



## badwolf (Jun 17, 2012)

Questioning


----------



## Exquisitor (Sep 15, 2015)

_*Type 1: Analytical Intuition
*
You spend a lot of time collecting and analyzing data before making any decisions, and you can't imagine relying only on your gut feeling. You make sure to always balance your natural intuition with cold hard facts. Snap judgments are a four-letter word in your vocabulary. You won't budge an inch until every possible scenario has been played out._

That makes sense.


----------



## Turlowe (Aug 4, 2014)

Observant Intuition


----------



## Lelu (Jun 1, 2015)

Adaptive Intuition

You give the best advice and everyone turns to you whenever they are in a sticky situation. For some reason you have that perfectly honed inner compass which tells you what the best route is. You sometimes have trouble relating to people who don't have your razor-sharp intuition. But, if you work to mend that, you can bridge any gap. Keep on exploring your innermost thoughts, they will guide you well.

Well, that's a wealth of non-information. It fits, but the description seems quite vague or even mystical in nature.


----------



## Kakorrhaphiophobia (Jun 6, 2015)

Type 5: Adaptive Intuition


----------



## The Lawyer (Sep 28, 2015)

Type 1: Analytical Intuition

You spend a lot of time collecting and analyzing data before making any decisions, and you can't imagine relying only on your gut feeling. You make sure to always balance your natural intuition with cold hard facts. Snap judgments are a four-letter word in your vocabulary. You won't budge an inch until every possible scenario has been played out.


----------



## aquasoul (Aug 31, 2015)

Type 4: Empathetic Intuition


----------



## VeryMerrilyMary (Aug 10, 2015)

Type 3: Questioning Intuition


----------



## peter pettishrooms (Apr 20, 2015)

Type 3: Questioning Intuition

As a child you were constantly asking your parents and teachers a million questions, and you never really grew out of that. While others might rely on social cues or a gut feeling to understand other people, you will ask as many questions as possible to get to the truth. You rarely judge a book by its cover or people by their first impressions, you dig deep and try to get to the heart of everything.


Eh, somewhat. I go through gut feelings and observations first, then I'll directly ask and dig deeper if that's not enough.


----------



## Gilly (Apr 22, 2012)

*Analytical intuition: You spend a lot of time collecting and analyzing data before making any decisions, and you can't imagine relying only on your gut feeling. You make sure to always balance your natural intuition with cold hard facts. Snap judgments are a four-letter word in your vocabulary. You won't budge an inch until every possible scenario has been played out.*


----------



## Dasein (Jun 11, 2015)

Type 1: Analytical Intuition

You spend a lot of time collecting and analyzing data before making any decisions, and you can't imagine relying only on your gut feeling. You make sure to always balance your natural intuition with cold hard facts. Snap judgments are a four-letter word in your vocabulary. You won't budge an inch until every possible scenario has been played out.


----------

